# My first single motif fairisle blanket and pillow



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

I made this for my Chief who is transferring next week. Took me a while to figure out how to do the single motif on my bulky machine. Should I put the rope on the blue anchor? What do you think?


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks lovely with or without rope.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Creativity at its best :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks fabulous, either way looks good


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Great afghan set. I vote to apply the rope to the pillows


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful work. Congratulations. Can you describe how you did the motif on your bulky?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful blanket and pillow! I also vote to put the rope on the pillow.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice job! I love the colours. I go for the rope!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

I used a punchcard and move my carriage to the left, unlock the punchcard reader and knit until the first needle sticks out and thread my second color.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

Blue and gold is the color of the U.S. Navy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks good as is to me!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Fantastic - I love the rope details so vote for it on the blue one as well


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Amazing throw! I agree that the rope looks great. Can you please share the punchcard pattern. I would love to do this for my niece who is in the merchant navy.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is absolutely stunning. What a wonderful traveling companion for your chief !!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are great. :thumbup: I vote for the rope to be added also.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Such a great afghan and pillow, and what a thoughtful gift. I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Another vote for the rope. It just adds that little 'extra' to the motif.
How did you join the knitted panels? 
Great work!


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

If I'm putting the rope for the blue anchor, which one should I use?

From top to bottom.

1. Anchor in front of bathesda
2. Chiefs Anchor
3. An old U.S.N gun powder pouch
4. Logo from an old U.S.N. dinner set

She is my Chief and a cook.
I was trying to make this but I am not good in doing stuff manually and I only have a 24 punchcard machine.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

4sim said:


> I made this for my Chief who is transferring next week. Took me a while to figure out how to do the single motif on my bulky machine. Should I put the rope on the blue anchor? What do you think?


You have inspired me!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I also vote to add the rope. Beautiful job!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd apply the rope to the pillow anchor. This is so nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Great colors.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very nice work! I say put the rope on the blue anchor.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

4sim said:


> If I'm putting the rope for the blue anchor, which one should I use?
> 
> From top to bottom.
> 
> ...


I like the top one but they all look good!


----------



## carol cosgrove (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice work


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Great work. You did a really nice job.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is stunning! The rope would add that extra touch. Great job!
Marge


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Amazing! Beautiful! I simply love it! 
Congratulations, and thanks for sharing.
Alexandra


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

A rope for the blue anchor would be wonderful. You could even make one out of I-Cord.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

I got the punchcard pattern from Facebook. I do not remember who gave it to me. I think she/he send me to a link. PM if interested. I can send it to you. As for the rope I used a crochet chain.


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

I joined the panels using my latch tool. I visited the knit knack shop last summer and they showed me how to do them.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

4sim said:


> I joined the panels using my latch tool. I visited the knit knack shop last summer and they showed me how to do them.


Ah, that explains how you got the lovely detail on the joins. Thanks.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Stunning colors, pattern and work.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I would put the rope on.


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Great Job! Love It


----------



## KnotKrazy (Jun 4, 2013)

I would put the rope on the blue anchor. It completes the set. Beautiful work!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

very nice - Yes I would also like to know how you did the single motif on the bulky, I just bought a second hand one which is in for a service
thanks
ferol


----------



## 4sim (Jul 3, 2013)

Place the punchcard in the reader. Knit 30 rows on row 29 set my machine for SM, place the pink bar on the machine, lock the reader knit across then unlock the reader push the fairisle button. Knit until I got four anchors knitted then knit 30 rows then bind off.

This is how I got to do single motif.


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

Love it. Blue rope gets my vote too :wink:


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks very much , will see if I can figure it out when I get the machine back


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

VERY NICE!!!!


----------

